# New Alumacraft V16 Build - Consoles, Electronics, Trailer



## JohnTheWelder (Aug 26, 2014)

For the last year, I've been wanting a nice starter fishing boat. I watched craigslist and most boats were hammered or way higher priced than a what I could do in a DIY build. So earlier this year, I ordered a new Alumacraft V16 from Cabelas. It was pretty much a bare boat. The only options were the flat floor and walk-through seating. A steal at $3K in my opinion for a 16.5' boat with a 72" beam. I brought it home on a way-too-small rental trailer, and got to work.


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Aug 26, 2014)

First up, I found a 25HP Mercury with steering console and controls from a Smokercraft Alaskan being parted out on Craigslist. I transplanted all of that into the Alumacraft and took it out on some small local lakes. I also added a couple of basic folding seats from Cabelas. The setup worked really great overall.


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Aug 26, 2014)

I decided I wanted a little more protection from the wind, as well as some storage and places to mount accessories. I'm a sucker for a project, so I decided to design and fabricate dual consoles with windshields and a walk-through center door. I drew them up in cad and had the parts laser cut. I bent them up in the brake and TIG welded them all together. They turned out pretty good overall. If I was to do it over again, there would be some things I could improve on, but I am happy with how they turned out.


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Aug 26, 2014)

Next up was I needed a trailer. Again, I turned to craigslist and most of what I saw was junk or overpriced. There are some nicely built trailers manufactured locally, but I had some of my own ideas and I'm a sucker for a project. So I ordered up all the pieces and designed a trailer in cad. I decided to spend the money and fabricated it completely from stainless. It cost a lot, but it will last forever and stainless is nice to work with. The trailer turned out great. I need to finish a few details, and have it inspected, but it fits the boat perfect and tows great. 









Got TIG?


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Aug 26, 2014)

So now the boat and trailer are mostly complete. With the 25HP Merc, it will do 22MPH with 4 adults in the boat. Not bad. I wouldn't mind a little more go though. It's not really up on full plane with that weight at that speed. The manufacturer's max HP spec is 25. However I've seen many very similar boats that are spec'd for 40-50HP. I think this one is spec'd low because it came as a tiller. I added the console and remote steer. Thoughts on swapping the 25 for a 40HP 2-stroke?


----------



## cphill (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice sit up and beautiful stainless well


----------



## Zum (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it would handle a 40hp easily...maybe even a 60 with a console.
Not sure what your local "authorities" would say though.
Up here it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 27, 2014)

TeamAlumacraft!
Ive got a MV in the works...

Ur boat looks great!
Nice bead BTW. =D>


----------



## Kibby (Aug 27, 2014)

With skills like that, I'd be building a boat from scratch.


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Sep 22, 2014)

Updates to the build....

I sold the 25HP Mercury on Craigslist and found a good deal on a used 40HP Yamaha at a local marina. Brought the Yamaha home, and installed it, and fired it up and it ran great. I immediately took it to the lake and took it out for a test run. 









The motor ran great, was pumping water good and made plenty of power. After about 10 minutes, the overheat alarm went off, and I looked back and no water was pumping out of the telltale.....? I let it cool off, and restarted it, and still no water pumping. Had to be towed it. Really frustrating. Took it home and I pulled off the lower half and the impeller looked to be in great shape. Next I pulled the water line from the motor to the telltale and found it had salt & crud in it. Lots. Blasted that out. Restarted and water was pumping great again. Problem solved. 

Took it out in Puget Sound to do a little crabbing and fishing and sure enough, after 10 minutes it was overheating again and no water from the telltale. I was baffled because it pumped water fine at home on the hose, and great when we launched it. For some reason it would quit though....? Ended up limping to the beach and calling for another tow. 





Got it home and decided to tear into the motor more. I pulled the thermostat cover and exhaust manifold cover. Lots of salt and crud. I scrubbed all that out and rinsed and blasted out all the passageways with compressed air. I reinspected the impeller and it looked great. Also replaced the thermostat. Reassembled and ran it on the hose and it was pumping water better than ever. In the meantime, never wanting to be towed in again, I scooped up a small matching kicker motor on craigslist. 





Good thing too. Because guess what, after another 10 minute test run in the lake, the 40HP Yamaha was overheating again. At this point, I was completely baffled. The inside of the motor was clean, no obstructions at all. Water pump impeller looked great. I was ready to scrap this motor and find a new one. I decided as a last ditch I would replace the impeller and whole water pump assembly, even though it looked fine. I disassembled the pump and removed the impeller and saw this...... see what's missing?





No key was installed between the impeller and driveshaft! So it seems like the impeller would spin and pump while it was cold, then once warmed up, it would start to slip. Super irritating because I had looked at the impeller several times and never considered that someone could have left out the key. I replaced it, and ran it on the hose, and now it really pumped water! Took it back out in Puget Sound and it ran great all day. Problem solved!





Next projects:

1. Relocate the kicker to the port side and mount it on a drop down bracket. Also need to add a steering connection to the main motor.

2. Relocate the fuel tank and battery to the front of the boat to even out the weight.


----------



## jethro (Sep 22, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=364540#p364540 said:


> JohnTheWelder » 26 Aug 2014, 15:25[/url]"]



Are you sure you know what you are doing with that welder? (complete sarcasm btw- I am in awe of those welds!)


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish I had a stainless trailer! Beautiful work


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 22, 2014)

The welds are really beautiful. WTG

Maybe the water pressure from the hose turned the impeller when you were testing it but it couldn't turn on its own. Anyway I hope the marina did no harm to it before you got it. Seems like you should have a chat with them just the same.

I don't know what you do for a living but if you ever get tired of it you sure can do this boat thing...


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys. This has been a fun project so far with still a long ways to go.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Sep 23, 2014)

great project, love the console and windshield. I bet the 40hp is a big improvement. Yamahas are great motors. that is a sharp looking boat. 


Paul


----------



## JohnTheWelder (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, the 40hp is way better than the old 25. The new motor gets up on plane immediately, and pushes the boat much easier, especially with the added wind resistance from the console windshield. It also has power tilt/trim that the mercury didn't.


----------



## Tallpine (Sep 26, 2014)

Very sweet and sanitary build! I would love to do something similar to my Lund Rebel.


----------



## leeaj85 (Sep 26, 2014)

slick looking boat, turned out really nice.


----------



## tullymars (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks great, man. Really nice- bet the kiddos love it! So much talent in one place- this forum is so helpful.


----------



## Kenspoptop (Oct 1, 2018)

I also have an Alumacraft V-16 and I’m working on a console conversion. Can you tell me thelegthof the steering cable you used? Thanks


----------



## eshaw (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice job on the console and wind deflectors. Can see you know your way around a welder. Got any pics of the boat all strapped down on the trailer? Not trying to be critical but I noticed in the one picture that you only have one square U bolt holding the winch post in place, I'm sure you remedied that though. One thing about that winch post. You might want to make the winch adjustable on the post so it pulls the front of the boat down so when you trailer the boat it won't bounce around. That's why a lot of trailer manufacturers run the winch strap under the roller. Bet the kids like that boat!


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 2, 2018)

Back to reality for the rest of us fabricators...


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 2, 2018)

:LOL2: HAHAHA!


----------

